# Hay bales, supplier online



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi to everyone!

After I think I have recently asked here if someone knows a hay supplier for bales not in a whole pallet I finally found one and wanted to share the link with you:

Dust Free Hay

The price with £29.90 for 5 bales incl. shippment is, as I think, a fair price considering that you pay for a kilo of hay in the shops already around £3.00.

Neelam


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are a good supplier and worth it if you dont have a lot of animals however they arent actually bales, they are bags the whole stack itself mesuures approx 26" x 20" x 13" which isnt as big as a single bale, i get 6 normal bales (each bale messuring approx 18" x 14" x 36") from a farmer for £30 however i have to collect, which only costs about £1 in fuel any way


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

That's lucky for you.
Unfortunately, I couldn't find any supplier here around. I don't have a car anymore and my husband is dependent on our car. As we are having a shop the only time we could go is Sunday and actually even then my hubby has to be in the shop though usually is closed on Sunday.

Well, I'll see tomorrow how much it is and how long it will last as bedding and food for 11 gobbling rabbit mouths to feed


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I've used the dust free hay co. It's excellent quality. Especially the American Timothy. Try hay for pets too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

aren't there any decent farmers near you that make hay? a bale is less than £5. You can check for yourself if its dust free or not.all depends on if the grass got rained on after it was cut for hay making and last year was a good year for it.


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> aren't there any decent farmers near you that make hay? a bale is less than £5. You can check for yourself if its dust free or not.all depends on if the grass got rained on after it was cut for hay making and last year was a good year for it.


I couldn't find any. There is a so called "Open Farm" but they told me they don't sell their hay, only straw balls at 5£ each.

I asked many people I met through our shop and know they breed rodents or are equestrians but they all just shrug or smile and tell me they'll let me know... Never happens and I'm tired of running after information from this kind of people.
I even asked at a rabbit rescue here, they never replied.

I am honestly very disappointed with the mankind. Is it just me or are there really more and more unreliable people around who wants you to jump higher and higher for them but would not even bother winking an eye if it is for yourself? :frown2:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

if you buy a farmers guardian paper and look in the classifieds there will be plenty hay around just now......

don't know what area you are in but every county has horses in it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i just googled "hay supplier" followed by my area, took a bit of searching but i managed to find one in the end, if there are any actual farms near you you could always pop round and knock, they may even deliver for a fee


----------

